# Pato, incredibile gol sbagliato sotto porta - VIDEO



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Pato, attualmente al San Paolo, sciupa un'occasione facilissima nella partita contro lo Sport Recife.
C'è da dire che il Papero ha comunque regalato la vittoria alla squadra con una doppietta, ed ora è a quota 7 gol in 9 presenze.

Video in basso.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2014)

Posso dirvi la verità.. mi dispiace un casino.. un campione perchè lo era che ha buttato via la carriera per cosa ? ? 

Donne serate e alcool..


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2014)

Verissimo, a suo tempo quando era in giornata vinceva le partite da solo, talento puro ma che si è rovinato la testa per vari motivi e ad alti livelli lo paghi sempre.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2014)

Che scandalo di giocatore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

I vari problemi fisici e varie scelte sbagliate ed eccolo qua, peccato veramente


----------



## 4-3-3 (8 Settembre 2014)

Però ha anche segnato un bel gol.


----------



## Principe (8 Settembre 2014)

Io ci andrei cauto , siamo così sicuri che torres sia più forte di pato ? Io in partitella torres l'ho visto malissimo .


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

capita, in questo periodo è anche in forma per quello che riguarda il campionato brasiliano..


----------



## Principe (8 Settembre 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Però ha anche segnato un bel gol.



Che goal


----------



## nduccio (8 Settembre 2014)

immaginate un Pato - Torres - Robinho? 

la gialappa's di un tempo ci avrebbe campato anni e anni con un tridente così


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> immaginate un Pato - Torres - Robinho?
> 
> la gialappa's di un tempo ci avrebbe campato anni e anni con un tridente così



Abbiati
Abate Zapata Bonera Constant
Montolivo Muntari Emanuelson
Robinho Pazzini Pato


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Però ha anche segnato un bel gol.



Più che gol in sè è stata l'azione veramente stupenda!


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> immaginate un Pato - Torres - Robinho?
> 
> la gialappa's di un tempo ci avrebbe campato anni e anni con un tridente così



tridente spettacolare, 3 giocatori che amo..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che gol in sè è stata l'azione veramente stupenda!



Se non erro partita da kaka.....si divertiranno in America tra un po...
Pato é un rottame povero...e mi piange il cuore perchè ragionando sul potenziale per me valeva 10 balotelli..


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Se non erro partita da kaka.....si divertiranno in America tra un po...
> Pato é un rottame povero...e mi piange il cuore perchè ragionando sul potenziale per me valeva 10 balotelli..



Pato sta facendo molto bene al San Paolo in termini realizzativi, ha ritrovato la media gol che l'ha sempre contraddistinto. Certo bisogna contestualizzare dove gioca, cioè in sudamerica dove i ritmi sono molto bassi. 

Ormai a parer mio la carriera del papero deve rimanere questa, sudamerica o perchè no, anche provare la MLS.


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> immaginate un Pato - Torres - Robinho?
> 
> la gialappa's di un tempo ci avrebbe campato anni e anni con un tridente così



nel 2008 quel,tridente valeva 150 milioni


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2014)

Non c'è che dire, una "campione"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato sta facendo molto bene al San Paolo in termini realizzativi, ha ritrovato la media gol che l'ha sempre contraddistinto. Certo bisogna contestualizzare dove gioca, cioè in sudamerica dove i ritmi sono molto bassi.
> 
> Ormai a parer mio la carriera del papero deve rimanere questa, sudamerica o perchè no, anche provare la MLS.



Ormai dici che in Europa non tornerà più protagonista?? In fondo è "solo" un problema di personalità, deve convincersi di essere forte.


----------



## nduccio (8 Settembre 2014)

in europa giusto in un Nantes e robe così


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> in europa giusto in un Nantes e robe così



attento che torna


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2014)

Mado che gol se mangiato  però ha una grande media al momento 7 su nove partite, non riesco a seguire le partite perchè sono in orari che sono impegnata chissà che sia l'anno della rinascita.


----------



## Hammer (9 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato sta facendo molto bene al San Paolo in termini realizzativi, ha ritrovato la media gol che l'ha sempre contraddistinto. Certo bisogna contestualizzare dove gioca, cioè in sudamerica dove i ritmi sono molto bassi.
> 
> Ormai a parer mio la carriera del papero deve rimanere questa, sudamerica o perchè no, anche provare la MLS.



Concordo. La sua dimensione è il Brasile, i ritmi sono imparagonabili. In quel campionato giocava anche Seedorf da fermo. Pato lo considero alla stregua di un Damiao o di un Ganso qualsiasi


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Però ha anche segnato un bel gol.


azione spettacolare!


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> attento che torna



Al Milan? No, credimi, chi meglio del nostro staff è consapevole delle cicatrici sulle gambe del papero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> attento che torna


La lezione Kakà non ci è bastata!?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> azione spettacolare!



Ma si è infortunato accartocciandosi a terra nell' esultanza?


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma si è infortunato accartocciandosi a terra nell' esultanza?


ahahahahahahah
credo volesse scivolare sull'erba, ma l'attrito è stato massimo = 2 mesi di stop


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La lezione Kakà non ci è bastata!?



Vabbè i due paragoni per me non c'entrano nulla, il concetto è che Pato è comunque mezzo rotto. Kakà fisicamente sta bene, da noi si è rotto all'inizio una volta e poi stop. Ha corso e scattato tutto l'anno, magari con i suoi limiti dell'età, ma senza risparmiarsi. Cose che se la facesse Pato tornerebbe a stirarsi 5 volte l'anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè i due paragoni per me non c'entrano nulla, il concetto è che Pato è comunque mezzo rotto. Kakà fisicamente sta bene, da noi si è rotto all'inizio una volta e poi stop. Ha corso e scattato tutto l'anno, magari con i suoi limiti dell'età, ma senza risparmiarsi. Cose che se la facesse Pato tornerebbe a stirarsi 5 volte l'anno.


Correre sempre e senza risparmiarsi non è equivalente a giocare bene. L'ultimo anno con noi Kakà è stato abominevole.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè io parlavo prettamente di tenuta atletica, non voglio nemmeno entrare in quella tecnica, perchè come dico con Pato nemmeno si arriva a quel capitolo, manca proprio la base, cioè fisica


----------

